# Company Expat Policy



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey there, I wanted to get some information regarding some of your guys' company expat policies.

I'm looking to get a sense as to whether all expat agreements are negotiated within the contracting process or whether there are standard terms/conditions of some. I'm in the consulting industry. It seems like the terms and conditions are by individual to individual and didn't know if anyone out there in the consulting realm works for a bigger firm and could share whether there are standards that are given to each expat. The main questions I had are below:

-Are there standard periods given to all expats to find a local accommodation (1 week, 2 weeks, 4 weeks?)
-Are there a standard number of trips home (1 per year, 2 per year etc.)
-Is there a standard weight/volume limit for shipping personal goods?

This isn't really for me, but just found out a co-worker of mine was given an offer that was pretty ridiculous from my perspective. No shipping, no trips home, no allowances and only 1-week to find a place in the new country. Didn't know if this is a crazy as I think it is. My package was much better and kinda ticked me off that my coworker would have been given such a low contract.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are so many different contracts and there is no standard one for expats, apart from the basic provisions of the UAE Labour Law. The offer given to your colleague is not unusual. The packages offered vary dependent on how much you are wanted/needed by the employer, seniority and what people are willing to accept. Sadly, country of origin also makes a difference.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey buddy,

Seems a bit low to say the least...

Usually they give you 2-3 months paid accom before you need to sort your own place out - then you gat an accom allowance.

It's usually 1 ticket for you and your family (if bringing them along) every year, but by law it's only for you every two years.

For shipping goods you usually get a relocation allowance that you're expected to pay for the shipping costs from.

That should help your buddy along.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

More recently accommodation seems to be provided for a month only in many cases. Exceptions for very senior staff.
-


----------

